# BlackSheep Whaler cont.



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, things are getting done and we'll try to keep the pics coming faster.... some cool stuff to see yet.

Thanks again to the following top shops for being a part of the rebuild, could not have done it without their expertise.

Sun Coast Marine Works, LaMarque

G-Spot Services, Spring, Austin, SanAntonio

Coastline Aluminum, Seabrook

Bernies Boats and Motors, Victoria

Down Town Body Shop, Houston

Ok... finally getting some cool 'er stuff stuff done... with a little customizing, getting the rigging tube in place as well as deck drain tubes, and installing some internal rod tubes. I have to give a shout out to mr. mac jank here, he helped me figure out a way to drill the tubes into place.

And here's a another nice trout from our trip with Capt. Brent Juarez...dude knows those well's in trinity pretty well.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice man looking good! I wish my boat had rod tubes! maybe the next time I rebuild it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Island Boy. It wasn't easy, but when you're running into a 30mph north wind doing 50.... it's not like you really want your superspook banging around...LOL.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Its looking good T!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Gonna be a bad arse rig!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

That's genius dude. Are the holes are a little bigger than the OD of the pipe because theirs a regular end cap on them, or did you seal them up some other way? Did you seal up the drain tube in the middle of the deck? I was thinking that would be a good idea and glass that hole in the bottom of the hull.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

i left the hole a little bigger to be able to work in some cabosil/chop resin, then some 8oz matt around the tube.

The only bad thing about PVC and resin is that it doesn't really stick to it. You have to buy a can of styrene and prep the pvc to make it stick, even then the resin can shrink and leave a gap. I did also glass in the new rigging tube.

On to front deck
I raised the front deck as much as possible.. it really ended up making a lot of fishing space. Covered it with 3/4 nidacore. Before installing the nida I ran the wires for the front nav lights. I hate internal light glare when running at night so I pushed these way out to the front sides. When moving on to the tops of the gunnels i found some thin weak areas so i 'dremmeled' them out and later came back and filled using the appropriate whaler re-glassing method of removing a little foam from the back side then filling from behind with a little glass and filing from the top with a little glass; grind to level.

If I would have known how long it was going to take me... I would've just taken it to George in Pearland...LOL. Hindsight is 20/20.

But then I would have missed out on the surprises like the one below where the guys at downtown body shop (Greg Carter the big guy pictured with the trout in previous photos) surprised me one morning by ;-) supplying (completely rigged and installed) 'my new outboard' or so he said it was a "gift from the shop" LOL.... It was a great laugh and all the guys at the shop got a kick out of doing that. Good times, that's what fishing buddies are for, right? ;-) Thanks Greg!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

finished off the front decks. Started fairing....I wanted to do glass hatches with drains because we all know that's the best way to go...but really just ran out of time. Either way, in the end drain tubes will have to be installed around hatch edges.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking Good!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Re did the fuel tank hatch cover with nida underneath. In hindsight I wend overkill on this with size. If I had to do this over I could have shaved off another 25lbs by using a thin sheet of coosa all the way to the edges, and then one 1/2 inch panel of nida. This was core material only, not panel like I did on the front deck. 1808 and mat glassed over 2 one half inch cores... it's fine, it works... just could have shaved some weight off. It'll be tougher in the long run.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Where did you buy the coosa board?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got the Coosa from a place in Florida Let me look for it and I'll pm you. 

Ok, put some primer on the top side and did some sanding... Oh, did I tell you that it's true about redoing a boat. It's like 95% sanding and grinding...and then do some some sanding. If you want to know if you'll enjoy doing a boat rebuild... the real question to ask is..."Do I like sanding and re-sanding"? 

Ok... what type of console should be put on it.. should we go old school?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nah on the old school. Update!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Bottom one for sure! I always liked those!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Get a Gulfcoast or Tran console


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I got a feeling you put a bubble console on it. Low pro whaler, low bubble console


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks awesome, can't wait to see it done. I would go with a modern console as none of the old school look was retained.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How about this for some design inspiration ;-)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

let's go for update. Here's some sketches...


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Nope nope nope*

Nope you should go old school and put a nautical console on that gem you have. 
My hats off to you on a masterful rebuilt job. I am very impressed.

Btw your trout limit DVD was awesome. I learned so much from it.

I also own a low profile whaler and it makes me a proud low pro owner seeing such a salty guru as yourself getting so deep in an awesome boat and awesome rebuilt.
Archie


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great job Tobin, it's coming along nicely can't wait to see the finished product!!!!!!!! 
Great choice teaming up with G-Spot services to put those extra little touches and make the boat even better!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put a straight console in so you can put a cooler in front of it

skip the teak , too much maint. headache


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice ride Tobin! By the way got the Trout Support DVDs in ! Thanks!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Definitely skipping the teak. I do love those old style whalers and some restorations others have done... but it wouldn't be the 'BlackSheep Whaler' if i did that ;-) Plus I trailer a long way all the time, so I wanted aerodynamic. 

The thing about the low pro is the beautiful and elegant lines it has... 

I used a marine fairing compound...that's the bond colored material...not bondo. Faired, sanded, and primed. Tried to keep the military grey scheme a little plus I like a dark console for driving at night...stealth mode ;-

Kenny, thanks for letting me know you got them!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. Did you build that console from scratch or modify one?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Looks pretty cool. Did you build that console from scratch or modify one?


Scratch. I didn't find one that I wanted to modify. ;-) I had to use my architecture masters degree for something ;-) LOL


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

That console is really nice! I have no clue how you made it....


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

texasislandboy said:


> That console is really nice! I have no clue how you made it....


That is one heck of a console, isn't it!

I'd love to see some pics of how that thing was formed up and shaped. Looks great!


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I bet you could sell 1 or 2 of those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*How is the world did you make that*

That is very different. How is world did you make that. That is true craftsmen ship. You've got some skills.
Archie


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the Kudos. Thought about making a mold but it would end up being a 2part mold that would need to be split before pulling each console, then still might have to wet sand the line out of the console where the spit in the mould was or do 2 different mould and rivet / 5200 together like a top /bottom of boat...still might be worth it. I'm not doing any more glass work after this one... LOL... this one is enough. LOL


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Its looking good T! Cant wait to see it splashed


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

That's freakin bad man. Very cool. Were you able to bend nida core that much? I know it's supposed to be flexible but that seems pretty extreme.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nida - no, not for the console. it's glass and resin for the curved parts, and marine grade ply for the flat parts like dash. If i'd had some 1/4 inch coosa or nida i'd have use that for the flat parts but I couldn't pull the trig on more.

Uh oh..... Paint Booth.... ;-)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Out of the booth! Was really great that Greg let me use the booth at the shop. Greg's been fishing East and Trinity his whole life and used to be running buddies with some of the guys that we know as the best in those bays. Great sence of humor too, Greg's boat back in the day, a Montaulk 17, they named 'Hardhead Express' LOL. They fish some tournaments back in the day and did pretty well. They have a great autobody shop too, a lot of what I learned to make the console I learned from watching his guys do body work... That sort off skill makes you perform to a higher level. Great crew for sure, and happy to call Greg Carter, Clayton Carter, and Pat Horan of DownTown Body Shop my friends.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks really sharp! Looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm drooling, looks great


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, the bottoms been painted, re-wired the trailer, and instaled white back up LED lights...those are really helpful and bright. 

Last pick is the spot in Greg's body shop yard where I did all the work, it's all cleaned up and the boat is outa-there! Always leave things better than we find them... that's my motto and applies to everything we d0; even a day on the water. If we all just picked up on can, or one plastic ice bag that inadvertently blew out of someones boat while they were making it across 2 ft chop... well the bays would all be cleaner...just one piece every trip. 

Hope to have it all put together soon for a reveal ...from these pics it was on it's way to Coastline Aluminum to get aluminum work and seats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hurry and finish that thing ZigZag! Baffin awaits.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL!!!! Thanks Mac. 

Working on it. We splashed it in the seadrift harbor and shot some pics and a little go pro footage... now I just have to put it together. Getting closer. 

Zig Zag


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Dang... I thought there was going to be some more pics when you posted so I could get my low pro fix for the week. My wife wanted me to cut a hole in the house, turn our laundry room onto a mud room, and remodel the half bath for her birthday. So... my boat is on the back burner again. There's times when I wished she liked jewelry, I know thatd be a whole lot easier than weeks of construction on my "free time." Keep em coming, it's looking great so far.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

any updates??? can't wait to see how that console looks sitting in that thing!!​


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys..I appreciate it. I've gotta work on putting the last set of pics together with a little you tube clip. Had to take care of mom and she had a little hernia surgery this week. She's doing well. I'll get the final up soon. 
t


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

You got it together yet? I have really enjoyed this build and can't wait to see the completed project.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok... here we go... hopefully I can get a little youtube clip together soon. But i'll post these finale picks for the next couple days.

First pic is taking it out of the paint booth. 
Getting it ready to take to Coastline Marine... who did an amazing job making aluminum come to life like I wanted it to. 
Then you have the whole boat after Coastline in front of Bass Pro in Katy because I needed a tie down...LOL.
The last pic shows a little bit of one speaker on the console. Kenny (aka yellow skeeter / G-Spot had to work hard to find a system that would work with my console...he didn't let me down and it pumps the tunes too!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is one heck of a sharp looking boat! The console and seating looks like it is sitting a little far back though. Have you floated it yet?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, it floats great. I choose the far rear location based on riding in a couple whalers. And for fishing with 2 people on the front bow it sits perfect.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

She looks amazing... OUTSTANDING job.. That's for all the pics !


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

That is the sweetest whaler ever amazing job can't wait to see performance and go pro footage!!


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*Sweet!!!*

That is bad ***..... as you can see from my avatar i really like that color combo... the mor ei look at it, the more it makes me want to change my concole and seats to the sit down style like that... awesome work!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JCockrell said:


> That is bad ***..... as you can see from my avatar i really like that color combo... the mor ei look at it, the more it makes me want to change my concole and seats to the sit down style like that... awesome work!!


You are welcome guys... my pleasure to provide them.

here's some other tweaks and after putting the Whaler Sticker on er'

coastline is the way to go for the seats and aluminum...I drew them a pic and they said 'no problem'! super clean work too.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great Tobin!!!!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow. That really turned out great.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Tobin, that is perhaps the best looking rehab I have ever seen on a whaler like that. Super job amigo!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here she is on the water with some LED bling. 

Thanks for the compliments guys, it means a lot to me.

Kenny with G-Spot helped me decide what system and components to get for just the right touch. Went with Rockford Fosgate 8's in front, 6's on the side, Fosgate 5 channell amp, and A 10" Bazooka under the console. Based on Shawns input i'll also be adding the Lowrance speakers from the sonic hub under the console as well... a six speaker system. Really glad I did it that way too... I've been on some boats just before getting my system and you could only listen to radio while sitting, fishing, or drifting. The girls want the tunes when we're cruising and it just makes it way more fun.


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful Job enjoy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thing looks killer! Hope to fish in it some time!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Great job dude! That looks like it"ll fly. All the hard work paid off big time


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. 

really like the bucket seats. Somedays when it's really choppy and quartering into waves its nice to be held in a bit. 

Here's some pics of how coastline did the aluminum and the seats. They pretty much made what I drew them. sorry they are on their side...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Preliminary Performance Numbers... 

Ok.. took the boat out on Lake Austin last night to see if I can get you guys some performance numbers. I'm really happy with the way it runs in it's current set up. 

1976 Boston Whaler (Outrage cap remove) Low Pro
175 Zuk (2007) 700 hours
prop - Zuk 16x23x3 

Hole shot... it's got some bite to it, I'm really happy with the hole shot. From dead stand still to out of hole in probably 30 yards.. didn't measure it just a swag.

Current top speed 
Fully loaded, full tank, 3 wadefishermen, gear, ice chest, drinks, food, and appurtenent resources... I did say fully loaded ... 52mph 6600 rpm

Unloaded - just me and 1/3 tank fuel 54.5mph 6600 rpm

now, from that i'd think I could do some prop changing and get a couple more mph. Fastest i've heard with this boat and same motor is 58 with the same prop. 

Fuel econ is really good... estimate on that is close to 6mpg (but that included all day action and not just on plane, included hole shots, some high speed runs, and some plaining). I'd love to see what it will do on a day that I only ride on plane to get those figures. I'm stoked about the 6mpg already... I bet i could push it a little higher. 

I'm sure it will go faster but i feel it's propped pretty generally well overall. Great holeshot, great economy, and fast enough. I'd love to see what the absolute top is, but quiet honestly i'd personally try to maximize fuel econ myself. 

I don't have depth performance yet...there is no tunnel.. I should be able to run in about 16" on plane... but my behind would be a little tight if you know what I mean ;-) pucker factor would be up there... they should have a gauge for that LOL.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Tobin, that is Nice!

You should name it 'Bob Marley" and the Whalers.


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice Tobin!!! Looks great and sounds like its running great!!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

That boat is one of a kind and will be extremely functional! Beautiful job! Are you going to put a trolling motor on it?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Great job Tobin. A little more cutting and you would have a Gulf Coast.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Great job Tobin. A little more cutting and you would have a Gulf Coast.


LOL... that's hillarious..

Trollmotor...yes. Although I mostly wade at the coast. I need a tm for lake fishing (bass and stripers). I'm going to purchase a remote control bow mount and probably mount it on the back deck for now...so it will be a modern remote controlled tm, but mounted on the back like everyone eles whaler.

Bob Marley and the whalers. I like it.

Suncoast... thanks to you guys it's running like a champ.

Thanks for all the acknowledgements and compliments guys. I appreciate it.

I was going to take some footage of the sound system but had camera breakdown...had to download the firmware today... will try to get that in with the on the water footage.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great build Tobin glad to see everything come together, you had great partners to help you realize your vision. It looks a lot different than I thought it would, in a good way!!!! I too have an older boat and completely love it and will be redoing some things on it that will give me some conveniences that modern boats have such as storage and deck layout!!! Now go enjoy it and catch more fish, love your videos!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Mercury Bravo 1 prop should get you some more speed. They have great holeshots, great bite jacked up and great speed. I think you are not tapping the full potential with the mediocre Suzuki prop. You can probably turn a 24 pitch and gain 3 to 5 mph. Also once you get pitched right and it's a little sluggish out of the hole then get a prop guy to drill pvs vent holes in the prop which will make it rocket out of the hole since it gives a little cavitation to the prop when you get on the throttle and it helps get the rpm's up quick and once you're on plane, the exhaust goes out the prop normally so there is no down side to having the pvs holes. That thing turned out amazing and looks sweet. I think it really took some imagination on your part to think this setup up and it turned out great. Try that bravo 1 prop, I think it will gain you some more speed and they get really good cruise fuel economy as well. Even though I have a lot of speed props for my stingray, I still use a regular bravo 1 if I am cruising a long distance since it gets better economy at cruise than all my other props. Also it hooks up great getting out of the hole. I have gotten on plane with my hull sitting on the bottom in mud. They are thick and take a beating well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

txteltech said:


> Great build Tobin glad to see everything come together, you had great partners to help you realize your vision. It looks a lot different than I thought it would, in a good way!!!! I too have an older boat and completely love it and will be redoing some things on it that will give me some conveniences that modern boats have such as storage and deck layout!!! Now go enjoy it and catch more fish, love your videos!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brad... appreciate it buddy,
t

James.... I had to use that architecture masters for something ;-) Good info on the props though, i'll look into that. I'd love to see how fast I could get it just for the fun of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Brad... appreciate it buddy,
> t
> 
> James.... I had to use that architecture masters for something ;-) Good info on the props though, i'll look into that. I'd love to see how fast I could get it just for the fun of it.


That Bravo 1 isn't just a speed prop, it's great all around. Now once you get propped correctly then you can borrow a Bravo 1 XS 2 inches more in pitch and go for the speed record. Just keep it in deep water. Fast props but once you touch bottom with them they are toast. If you're running 54 with that mediocre prop then you should be able to run 56 or 58 with just you and 55 with a fishing load. With a speed prop you could see 60.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Very cool James.. thanks for the info.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a couple more pics. 

I found some tire covers on ebay. They keep the UV off the tires while it sits between trips. They were only about $20 but will help my tires last a lot longer. 

Also installed a G-spot Services measure for the front. It's lighter than a check it stick and most importantly, it's stuck to the front of the boat so I won't forget it. LOL.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet ride!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

thanks Pat. Hope to get it on the water more this fall.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't know why, but looking at the last pictures I thought this was like an 18 footer or so. Went back and saw the pics of you sitting in it. It's a lot bigger than I thought. I like it. Good job on the rebuild.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

t-tung said:


> I don't know why, but looking at the last pictures I thought this was like an 18 footer or so. Went back and saw the pics of you sitting in it. It's a lot bigger than I thought. I like it. Good job on the rebuild.


Thanks TTung! It's a 19'6 with a 6inch bobs on the back. Was originally an outrage with a cap, converted it to a low pro. Man i appreciate the kudos, and totally got it.

t


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

That all turned out really, really well. Nice job.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks WillyD. I've got some more footage to capture and when I get some free time I still owe you guys a clip of it running.


----------

